# Merry Christmas!!!



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Happy Holidays to all! I look forward to another fun and informative year with ChefTalk!!! Thank you for everything. Cheers! Stevie :smiles:


----------



## johnarmr (Jun 18, 2006)

happy holidays all I have been a lontime lurker thanks for all the info over the last few years!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I know I don't hang around as often as most around here and far less often that I'd like but I love coming around here for the litlte tip and the occasional chat/discussions. 

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Merry Late Christmas to everyone and I hope you all have a Great New Years Eve! This site has a lot of great people and experience in it and I wish everyone the best...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------

